# Einzelkämpfer



## xj900mb (28 Februar 2020)

Hallo Community

mal so aus Interesse:

1) wer von euch ist Einzelkämpfer oder wie viele Programmierer-Kollegen habt ihr (und wie groß ist eure Firma)
2) falls Einzelkämpfer: wie kommt ihr mit dem Arbeitspensum ( Entwicklung, Implementierung, Inbetriebnahme, Service) klar ?
     Überstunden ohne Ende oder Leistung runterschrauben um zu Überleben?
3) welche Bedeutung misst die Geschäftsführung der Programmierung bei? Kümmert man sich um Verstärkung?


----------



## kafiphai (29 Februar 2020)

Nun, Einzelkämpfer, Leistung runterschrauben, Überleben und Lob vom Geschäftsführer einforden.
Viel Spass in deiner Erfahrungswelt.
Wenn du als Dienstleister(und das bist du, denn alleine bekommst dun gar nichts gebacken) nicht sehr Achtsam auf deine Bedürfnisse bist...

Lg
Peter


----------



## kafiphai (29 Februar 2020)

Eine Empfehlung:
Die drei P(Performancetypen)von Suzanne Grieger-Langer
https://youtu.be/ja-ck-FDtmU

Lg
Peter


----------



## georg28 (29 Februar 2020)

xj900mb schrieb:


> Hallo Community
> 
> mal so aus Interesse:
> 
> ...



War auch mal in dieser Situation, das von dir beschriebene volle Programm. Letztendlich hat es damit geendet dass ich verarscht wurde und mir was anderes gesucht hatte. Aufmerksam drauf machen soll man schon. Aber es kommt halt auch darauf an wie reagieren Vorgesetzte Kollegen etc. Pauschal lässt sich das ja nicht beantworten


----------



## xj900mb (29 Februar 2020)

bei mir wirds ja noch schärfer:
bisher war unser hauptkunde im Maschinenbau direkt nebenan ( 6km ). mit dem ist die firma groß geworden und hat Maschinen für ihn entwickelt. nun ist sein bedarf nach intersiver modernisierung über die letzten 10 jahre so langsam gesättigt was für uns heißt das wir uns neue Kunden suchen müssen und dadurch zwangsweise internationaler werden müssen. dafür ist unsere Firma / Personal überhaupt nicht aufgestellt. wir haben keine Service-oder Sales-Abteilung, unsere Ingenieure können kaum englisch (der chef [65] sowieso nicht) und die Maschinen-Schlosser sind immer weniger bereit auf Montage zu gehen. 

was Verstärkung angeht: unser geschäftsführer hat seinen Bekannten überredet bei uns anzufangen. er kam von einer großen Automatisierungsfirma und hat bei uns nach 4 Wochen sofort aufgehört mit den Worten "besser ein Schrecken mit Ende als ein Schrecken ohne Ende". das hat er der Geschäftsführung wohl auch gesagt. Danach wurde die "Suche" nach einen neuen Programmierer eingestellt.
Ich soll seitdem einen Elektriker zum Programmierer ausbilden der zuletzt eine Logo in der Berufsschule programmiert hat


----------



## GLT (29 Februar 2020)

Gibt es einen Nachfolger, der die Firma mal fortführt?

Sonst würde ich mir mal hinsichtlich Zukunft Gedanken machen.


----------



## Ralle (29 Februar 2020)

Wenn man keinen halbwegs guten Kollegen findet, der einem auch effektiv Arbeit abnimmt, hilft euch evtl. ein Freelancer weiter. Möglicherweise erscheint das erst einmal als teurere Variante, aber das kann täuschen. Neue Impulse tun auch manchmal gut, besonders, wenn man schon so einige Jahre im "eigenen Saft" schmort.


----------



## Ph3niX (29 Februar 2020)

xj900mb schrieb:


> Hallo Community
> 
> mal so aus Interesse:
> 
> ...



1) Einzelkämpfer mehr oder weniger:
Wir sind zu zweit (GF ist also mit dabei und aktiv am Arbeiten) + einen dritten, der intern ein paar Kleinigkeiten nebenher macht (nicht aktiv) und packen das eigentlich ganz gut. Mal mehr, mal weniger Stress, manchmal Leerlauf, den man mal sinnvoll in Ordnung schaffen, Projekte strukturieren oder Eigenentwicklungen vorantreiben umsetzen kann. Ab und an hilft man sich mal gegenseitig bei IBN, bei Einstellungsarbeiten, Sensorik testen, oder einfach Dinge wie Leitungen ziehen, die zu zweit manchmal besser gehen.

Wir machen alles an Elektrik: Schaltanlagenbau im Stile bis 10 Schränke á 100cm breit * 200cm hoch, Softwareerstellung für Sonderanlagen, viel Erfahrung mit Antriebssteuerung von Siemens, Retrofits, unsere eigenen Standardanlagen, Schaltschrankinstallationen in der Industrie uvm...

2) Da wir recht klein sind, sind wir auch flexibel, unsere Kunden sind zu 95% regional im Umkreis von 1h Fahrt zu erreichen, andere haben ansonsten einen Fernzugriff, daher ist der Service kein großes Problem. Entwicklung ist immer so ein wenig nebenher, zumindest was die Standardanlagen angeht, auf Kundenbedürfnisse zugeschnittene Maschinen/Software bekommen ihre volle Aufmerksamkeit. Kann natürlich sein, dass man mal zwischendurch zu einem Kunden muss bei einer Störung etc. Inbetriebnahme erfolgen dann zumeist alleine (außer wie der o.g. EA-Test bei größerer Anzahl I/Os), oder aber der Kunde legt selbst mal kurzzeitig Hand an. Überstunden, ja, vorhanden, im unteren dreistelligen Bereich. Aber ich kann die recht flexibel und gut abbauen, wenn's wärmer ist. Der Vorteil an einer so kleinen Firma, spontan mal zwei-drei Tage freimachen.

3) Da der GF selbst mit programmiert, ist die Bedeutung als einer unserer Kernkompetenzen sehr hoch. Wenn Hilfe gebraucht wird, kommt diese auch, aktuell auf der Suche nach einem Elektromonteur, gerade für die Verdrahtungsarbeiten/mechanischen Arbeiten.


----------



## Captain Future (1 März 2020)

Ralle schrieb:


> Wenn man keinen halbwegs guten Kollegen findet, der einem auch effektiv Arbeit abnimmt, hilft euch evtl. ein Freelancer weiter.



Unser Chef ist von Freelancer nicht mehr begeistert:

1. Freelancer haben öfters versucht direkt an den Endkunden zu gehen.
2. Gute sind auch hier wie die Nadel im Heuhaufen.
3. Termine und Verfügbarkeit. Also uns haben hier einige schon hängen lassen.
4. Viele haben oft keine elektrotechnische Ausbildung sondern kommen aus dem IT-Bereich 

Gute Leute sind Mangelware aber nicht, weil es zu wenig Leute gibt sondern eher, weil die richtige Einstellung zum Job fehlt.


----------



## ducati (1 März 2020)

Captain Future schrieb:


> weil die richtige Einstellung zum Job fehlt.



Ja und Nein. Naja...

Warum können Terminpläne nicht auch mal so gestrickt werden, dass Projekte ohne 50% Überstunden ablaufen können? Ich mach das ja auch schon ne Weile, und das was wirklich so gut wie nie funktioniert sind die Terminpläne. Warum das dann immer die Leute auf der Baustelle ausbaden sollen, seh ich mittlerweile auch nicht mehr ein...
Wirkliche Notfälle mal ausgenommen, da mach ich gerne auch länger.


----------



## Wutbürger (1 März 2020)

Captain Future schrieb:


> 1. Freelancer haben öfters versucht direkt an den Endkunden zu gehen.


Für Kleinigkeiten ist das nicht euer Nachteil. Im Großen Stiel sollte man das vertraglich regeln.



Captain Future schrieb:


> 2. Gute sind auch hier wie die Nadel im Heuhaufen.


Das ist eine recht allgemeingültige Erfahrung.



Captain Future schrieb:


> 3. Termine und Verfügbarkeit. Also uns haben hier einige schon hängen lassen.


Vermutlich waren die so gut, dass sie auch viele andere Kunden hatten.  Über Externe kann man halt nicht so frei verfügen, wie über eigenes  Personal.



Captain Future schrieb:


> 4. Viele haben oft keine elektrotechnische Ausbildung sondern kommen aus dem IT-Bereich


IT'ler habe ich an Maschinen bisher nur ganz selten getroffen. Und wenn, dann waren es zum Glück ganz fähige Leute.



Captain Future schrieb:


> Gute Leute sind Mangelware aber nicht, weil es zu wenig Leute gibt sondern eher, weil die richtige Einstellung zum Job fehlt.


 Manche arbeiten um zu leben, andere leben um zu arbeiten!
  Ganz andere, lassen sich für dumm verkaufen…


----------



## Captain Future (1 März 2020)

Wutbürger schrieb:


> Für Kleinigkeiten ist das nicht euer Nachteil. Im Großen Stiel sollte man das vertraglich regeln.



Fremde Kunden angraben macht man einfach nicht. Ist ein schlechter Charakterzug. 
Das vertraglich regeln kann man sehr einfach umgehen... wenn man weiß wie.



Wutbürger schrieb:


> Vermutlich waren die so gut, dass sie auch viele andere Kunden hatten. Über Externe kann man halt nicht so frei verfügen, wie über eigenes Personal.



Nein leider nicht.
Einfach Probleme beim vorherigen Termin / Kunden und standen dann zum Projektstart nicht pünktlich zur Verfügung
und wir reden hier nicht über ein paar Tage später.



Wutbürger schrieb:


> IT'ler habe ich an Maschinen bisher nur ganz selten getroffen. Und wenn, dann waren es zum Glück ganz fähige Leute.



Sei froh..


----------



## Captain Future (1 März 2020)

ducati schrieb:


> Ja und Nein. Naja...
> 
> Warum können Terminpläne nicht auch mal so gestrickt werden, dass Projekte ohne 50% Überstunden ablaufen können? Ich mach das ja auch schon ne Weile, und das was wirklich so gut wie nie funktioniert sind die Terminpläne. Warum das dann immer die Leute auf der Baustelle ausbaden sollen, seh ich mittlerweile auch nicht mehr ein...
> Wirkliche Notfälle mal ausgenommen, da mach ich gerne auch länger.



Das ist einfach das Problem das der Programmierer / Inbetriebnehmer immer der letzte in der Kette ist... geht mir auch oft auf den Sack.


----------



## Ralle (1 März 2020)

Captain Future schrieb:


> Fremde Kunden angraben macht man einfach nicht. Ist ein schlechter Charakterzug.
> Das vertraglich regeln kann man sehr einfach umgehen... wenn man weiß wie.
> 
> 
> ...



Wie nun, die haben eure Kunden angegraben, obwohl sie gar keine Zeit hatten? 

Also ich mache das schon viele Jahre, die Zeitschiene war schon immer das Hauptproblem, daher kann man als Einzelkämpfer tatsächlich nur eine sehr begrenzte Anzahl von Kunden wirklich zufriedenstellen.
Zum Thema "Angraben", das habe ich direkt noch nie erlebt, bei keinem, weder als Angebot an mich, noch bei freien Kollegen. Hängt auch vom persönlichen Auftreten ab. UND, wenn ich von meinem Auftraggeber pünktlich, korrekt und vertragsgemäß bezahlt werde, warum sollte ich ihm dann seine Kunden abgraben, das wäre echt dämlich. Klar haben nicht alle Leute Anstand und Ehre, erwartest du das in der heutigen Zeit von Jedem?


----------



## Mrtain (1 März 2020)

Captain Future schrieb:


> Das ist einfach das Problem das der Programmierer / Inbetriebnehmer immer der letzte in der Kette ist... geht mir auch oft auf den Sack.



ja vor allem wenn alle anderen Gewerke dann noch länger brauchen als veranschlagt - was ich per se nicht verteufeln will, denn auch Schlosser und Elektiker haben mitunter Probleme die gelöst werden müssen. Was aber nicht geht ist, wenn alle fertig schreien, der SPS‘ler von zwei nur noch eine Woche zu Verfügung hat, und beim ersten schalten eines Zylinder das Ding auseinanderfliegt und am Ende wird der SPS‘ler gefragt, warum er so lange braucht :sm12:


----------



## Captain Future (1 März 2020)

Ralle schrieb:


> Klar haben nicht alle Leute Anstand und Ehre, erwartest du das in der heutigen Zeit von Jedem?



Ganz klar NEIN. Die Zeiten von "Ein Mann, Ein Wort" denke das ist vorbei.
Das waren auch Erfahrung über Jahre und zum Glück ist das nicht die Regel.
Aber wie gesagt mein Chef ist da jetzt etwas vorsichtiger (gebranntes Kind scheut das Feuer) 
Bei Auftragsspitzen arbeitet er lieber mit Fremdfirmen zusammen auch wenn das mehr Geld kostet als mit Freiberuflern.


----------



## Captain Future (1 März 2020)

Mrtain schrieb:


> ja vor allem wenn alle anderen Gewerke dann noch länger brauchen als veranschlagt - was ich per se nicht verteufeln will, denn auch Schlosser und Elektiker haben mitunter Probleme die gelöst werden müssen. Was aber nicht geht ist, wenn alle fertig schreien, der SPS‘ler von zwei nur noch eine Woche zu Verfügung hat, und beim ersten schalten eines Zylinder das Ding auseinanderfliegt und am Ende wird der SPS‘ler gefragt, warum er so lange braucht :sm12:



100% 
Wir haben letzte Woche eine Anlage gehabt die eigentlich in der kW 47 / 2019 fertig sein sollte. Hier ist alles mit super Terminplan in die Hose gegangen.


----------



## xj900mb (1 März 2020)

ducati schrieb:


> Ja und Nein. Naja...
> 
> Warum können Terminpläne nicht auch mal so gestrickt werden, dass Projekte ohne 50% Überstunden ablaufen können? Ich mach das ja auch schon ne Weile, und das was wirklich so gut wie nie funktioniert sind die Terminpläne. Warum das dann immer die Leute auf der Baustelle ausbaden sollen, seh ich mittlerweile auch nicht mehr ein...
> Wirkliche Notfälle mal ausgenommen, da mach ich gerne auch länger.



ich hab bei uns in der Montagsrunde (ingenieure, meister, zeichner) mal vorgeschlagen für projekte im maschinenbau eine timeline zu erstellen. also bis wann zeichnungen, mechanik, elektrik und programmierung fertig sein müssen damit der termin eingehalten wird.
Reaktion der ingenieure: joah das wäre eig ganz gut, aber bei uns ist eh immer Chaos und um detailierte Zeitpläne aufzustellen braucht man ja auch Zeit :evil::evil::evil:


----------



## xj900mb (1 März 2020)

Mrtain schrieb:


> ja vor allem wenn alle anderen Gewerke dann noch länger brauchen als veranschlagt - was ich per se nicht verteufeln will, denn auch Schlosser und Elektiker haben mitunter Probleme die gelöst werden müssen. Was aber nicht geht ist, wenn alle fertig schreien, der SPS‘ler von zwei nur noch eine Woche zu Verfügung hat, und beim ersten schalten eines Zylinder das Ding auseinanderfliegt und am Ende wird der SPS‘ler gefragt, warum er so lange braucht :sm12:



das werd ich mitlerweile nicht mehr gefragt weil ich dann schon Gegenwind gebe. Ich mach Überstunden ohne zu meckern und wenns sinnvoll ist auch gerne. aber die Maschine muss elektrisch und mechanisch OK sein. und wenn ein Projekt einen festen Termin mit Strafe hat dann seh ich es nicht ein als letzter Ü-Std zu machen wenn VORHER ALLE ABTEILUNGEN GESCHLAFEN HABEN UND KEINE Ü-Std machen !!!
und wenn die Maschine dann unfertig ausgeliefert wird und ich vor ORT noch fertig programmiere/teste dann sag ich mitlerweile dem Kunden wie es ist.

Es geht schließlich auch um meinen Ruf und mein Selbstwertgefühl. Ich muss mich beim Kunden doch nicht für die Firma kreuzigen lassen und mich stellvertretend entschuldigen, oder? wenn der Kunde nachfragt, warum ich so lange brauche, sage ich ihm dass wir eine kleine Firma sind und ich nicht genügend Zeit hab. In der Regel verstehen die das und wir als Firma können meistens auch durch Unkompliziertheit, Persönlichkeit und Felxibilität überzeugen. Aber es macht nie einen guten Eindruck wenn die Vorabnahme und der Liefertermin mehrere Male verschoben wird und es dann vor Ort nicht sofort reibungslos läuft


----------



## xj900mb (1 März 2020)

und selbst wenn der Maschinenbau-Meister mal versuchen sollte ein Projekt personlamäßig zu planen
dann kommt die geschäftsführung und nimmt dem Meister den fachkundigsten Mechaniker ab und schickt ihn los um ein Hochregallager abzubauen was gebracuht gekauft wurde. wenn selbst der GeschäftsFÜHRUNG entgegen den EInwänden des MB-Meisters die Sicherstellund des Liefertermins egal ist, . . . . . .  was kümmer ich mich dann eig noch, oder?

wisst ihr ich hab einfach Bock geile Maschinen in einer geilen Umgebung zu programmieren und auch beim Kunden in BEtrieb zu nehmen, aber so .. . .
ich hab eig auch kein Bock abzustumpfen und auf "alles scheissegal" umzustellen aber irgendwann  machts kein spass mehr.

und ich bin gerade erst 29 !


----------



## Captain Future (1 März 2020)

xj900mb schrieb:


> wenn der Kunde nachfragt, warum ich so lange brauche, sage ich ihm dass wir eine kleine Firma sind und ich nicht genügend Zeit hab.



Na dann hast Du aber nette Kunden. Denke aber das du es anders verkaufen solltest als "Sorry ich hatte keine Zeit".
Das wäre auch im Interesse deiner Firma.....denke ich.


----------



## Cassandra (1 März 2020)

xj900mb schrieb:


> und selbst wenn der Maschinenbau-Meister mal versuchen sollte ein Projekt personlamäßig zu planen
> dann kommt die geschäftsführung und nimmt dem Meister den fachkundigsten Mechaniker ab und schickt ihn los um ein Hochregallager abzubauen was gebracuht gekauft wurde. wenn selbst der GeschäftsFÜHRUNG entgegen den EInwänden des MB-Meisters die Sicherstellund des Liefertermins egal ist, . . . . . .  was kümmer ich mich dann eig noch, oder?
> 
> wisst ihr ich hab einfach Bock geile Maschinen in einer geilen Umgebung zu programmieren und auch beim Kunden in BEtrieb zu nehmen, aber so .. . .
> ...



Komm wieder runter, so läuft das Projektgeschäft halt.
Ein Grund mehr, Familie, Freunde und Hobbys über den Beruf zu stellen.
Das bedeutet nicht, halbherzige Arbeit abzugeben, sondern dass es nicht ständig 120% sein können.

Aber es tut immer wieder gut, wenn man sich mit Leidensgenossen austauschen kann.


----------



## Blockmove (2 März 2020)

Selbst wenn man kein Einzelkämpfer ist, ist die Situation oft nicht anders.
Als SPSler bist du schon immer der Letzte in der Kette.
War so, Ist so, Wird so bleiben.
Die Verfolgung von Timelines kann helfen, ist aber unbeliebt, da dadurch Versäumnisse und Fehler in der Organisation aufgezeigt werden. Letztlich ist das eben Führungs- oder Managementaufgabe.
Solange Projekte trotz alledem einigermaßen über die Bühne gehen, sehen viele Führungskräfte keinen Handlungsbedarf.
Warum auch 
80% haben ja einen guten Job gemacht. Es sind ja nur wenige, die Überstunden machen müssen und an der Belastungsgrenze arbeiten. 
So sind die Zeiten 

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## Ralle (2 März 2020)

Wenn es zu schlimm wird und der Chef absolut kein Verständnis hat und keinen Änderungsbedarf sieht, hift manchmal nur der Jobwechsel. Sicher, es ist immer in gewisser Weise stressig, wie blockmove ja auch schrieb, aber es gibt auch Firmen, die das etwas besser im Griff haben. (Mehr oder weniger ;-) )


----------



## de vliegende hollander (2 März 2020)

xj900mb schrieb:


> ich hab eig auch kein Bock abzustumpfen und auf "alles scheissegal" umzustellen aber irgendwann  machts kein spass mehr



Geht mir im Moment genau so.


----------



## TWO_BITS_OR_NOT_TWO_BITS (2 März 2020)

Wir sind im wesentlichen zu dritt, arbeiten für verschiedene Kunden, die es irgendwie schaffen, immer alle Inbetriebnahme-Termine auf die gleichen Zeiten zu legen. Das Projekt, welches schon im Bau im deutschen Werk wegen Lieferproblemen wochenlang in Verzug geriet und monatelang auf Montage Fertigstellung und IBN wartete, funkt genau dann rein und muss dringend in Betrieb gehen... Aber bei großen Firmen mit theoretisch ganz vielen Leuten ist das genau das Gleiche, sagen zumindest die Programmierer-Kollegen dieser Firmen auf den Baustellen. Wie schon einer der Vorschreiber schreibt: Projektgeschäft halt... 

Und sonst so halt beim typischen Umbau übers Wochenende; Kunde am Freitag Nachmittag: "Montag um 12 muss es wieder laufen." Schlosser: "Um 10 bin ich fertig", Elektriker: "Um halb 12 hab ich alles angeschlossen und wir können einschalten." Ich: "Wir haben die ganze Zeit mit 4 Stunden Signalchecks und Inbetriebnahme geplant, diese brauch ich auch..."


----------



## plc_typ (3 März 2020)

Ich bin als Freelancer tätig und kann nach 9 Jahren Selbstständiger arbeit sagen, dass die größeren Firmen (>250 Personen) meist auch die anstrengenderen sind.
Meine Erfahrung zu Thema Überstunden ist, dass meistens früh im Projekt Zeitpläne nicht eingehalten werden (Maschinen gehen zu spät raus, Stahlbau wird nicht fertig etc.) 
aber auch kein Puffer eingeplant wurde um solche Zeiten wieder wettmachen zu können. Die ganzen Milestones und Fertigstellungsdaten bleiben natürlich bestehen und somit
Spitzt sich das alles immer weiter zu bis die IBN ansteht und dann natürlich maximaler Termindruck herrscht.


Zum Thema "Es gibt kaum noch gute Leute" muss ich entgegen bringen -> Es will kaum noch jemand anständig bezahlen! 
Bei meinem letzten Kunden musste ich eine Anlage von einem mir vorher nicht bekannten Anlagenbauer troubleshooten. Diese war noch nicht lange in Betrieb und hatte bugs ohne Ende. 
Der Monteur des Anlagenbauers heulte mir einen vor, dass sie keine eigenen Programmierer hätten und man ja auch auf dem freien Markt niemand vernünftigen finden würde.
Also gab ich ihm meine Karte mit dem Angebot, dass sie sich gerne melden könnten. Lange rede -> ein Programmierer darf nach deren Meinung nicht mehr als 60€/h kosten.
Ich hatte mal einen Meister der zu sagen pflegte: Wer nur mit Bananen bezahlt bekommt auch nur Affen.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (3 März 2020)

plc_typ schrieb:


> ...Meine Erfahrung zu Thema Überstunden ist, dass meistens früh im Projekt Zeitpläne nicht eingehalten werden (Maschinen gehen zu spät raus, Stahlbau wird nicht fertig etc.)
> aber auch kein Puffer eingeplant wurde um solche Zeiten wieder wettmachen zu können. Die ganzen Milestones und Fertigstellungsdaten bleiben natürlich bestehen und somit
> Spitzt sich das alles immer weiter zu bis die IBN ansteht und dann natürlich maximaler Termindruck herrscht....



Ja, das ist bei uns im Sondermaschinenbau ( Molkerei / Brauerei / Winzerei / Chemie ) Standard. Alles schiebt sich nach hinten und die Inbetriebnahme
muss dann über Nacht schnellstmöglichst gehen. Wenn es eng wird ist erst mal der Programmierer schuld 





plc_typ schrieb:


> ...Zum Thema "Es gibt kaum noch gute Leute" muss ich entgegen bringen -> Es will kaum noch jemand anständig bezahlen! ....



Das ist bei uns vor allem im Bereich Nahrungsmittel / milchverarbeitende Betriebe ein Problem. Alles darf nichts kosten, am Ende wird jede
Rechnung noch mal durchgekauf ( Warum Weshalb Wieso Wer ist Schuld... )

Bei Winzereien, Brauereien und Chemie läuft es sehr fair und dementsprechend gerne fährt man dort auch hin.





plc_typ schrieb:


> Zum Thema "Es gibt kaum noch gute Leute"


Finden ist das eine, halten das andere. Reisende Montagetätigkeit steht auf der Beliebtheitsskala ja mittlerweile
auch bei vielen jüngeren ganz unten :-(


----------



## plc_typ (3 März 2020)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Finden ist das eine, halten das andere. Reisende Montagetätigkeit steht auf der Beliebtheitsskala ja mittlerweile
> auch bei vielen jüngeren ganz unten :-(



Es werden ja auch kaum anreize gesetzt! Das trifft jetzt auf mich als Externen nicht wirklich zu aber ich kenne diese Situation noch aus meinem Angestelltenverhältnis.
Die Leute die auf Montage fahren werden mit den Leuten aus der Werkstatt über einen Kam geschert. Da brauch man sich nicht wundern wenn die Leute vielleicht nicht weggehen
aber zumindest keinen Bock haben raus zu fahren. Das Problem wird umso gravierender desto Globaler die Firma agiert, denn Inbetriebnahme- Stints in USA oder Asien sind
meist >2 Wochen da die Anreise lang und teuer ist.


----------



## TWO_BITS_OR_NOT_TWO_BITS (3 März 2020)

Mein seit einigen Jahren mehr oder weniger stabiles 2/3 im Büro und 1/3 "unterwegs" finde ich für mich persönlich relativ angenehm. Das würde ich nicht gegen einen Job mit deutlich höherem Anteil an Inbetriebnahmen / Serviceeinsätzen tauschen wollen. Wenn das "unterwegs" einigermaßen vernünftig geregelt ist, wirklich wichtige persönliche Termine frei blieben, der geplante Urlaub steht und zumindest zwischen den größeren Inbetriebnahmen ruhigere Phasen sind, in denen man normale 35-40-Stunden-Wochen macht, auch mal Überstunden abbauen kann, ist das für mich auch dauerhaft aushaltbar, selbst wenn sich das Chaos auf wenige Punkte konzentriert.

Kenne einen Programmierer-Kollegen, der Einzelkämpfer in einem Dreischicht-Betrieb mit inoffiziell verlangter Dauerrufbereitschaft war. Von dem jeden Abend zu Hause sein konnte er sich zu der Zeit auch nicht viel kaufen.

Oder die Leute, die ohne Software auf die Baustelle reisen müssen, 80-Stunden-Wochen machen, damit die Firmen überhaupt Vertragsstrafen entgehen und auf die nächste Baustelle weiterziehen, weil ein Kollege von der gleichen Sch... endgültig die Schnauze voll hatte...


----------



## Dergrauewolf (8 März 2020)

Wir sind eine Bäckerei mit ca 140 Festangestellten + sisonabhängig noch bis zu 140 LA. Die Elektroabteilung besteht inc Meister aus 5 Mann und das bei Dreischicht. Wir modernisieren viel selbst, aber Steuerungen etc haben nur 2 gekonnt, wobei mein Kollege jetzt in Rente ist. Die Stelle wurde nicht neu besetzt. Im Moment mache ich das alleine, wobei ich sagen muß, das wissen auch meine Chefs und Unterstützung habe ich. Ich wurde aus der Schicht rausgenomen, mache aber den Springer - habe so aber mehr Zeit, um "dranzubleiben". Jeder wird wohl nachvollziehen können, das es nicht wirklich hilfreich ist, wenn man mitten im Programmieren ist und alle naslang fortgerufen wird. Dazu kommt, das ich die Projekte als Gesamtpaket abliefere: mein Chef sagt mir, was er haben will (geht aber auch auf Vorschläge ein), ich geb ihm eine Liste, was ich dafür brauche (geht in der Regel durch), baue den Schaltschrank, programmiere die SPS und neuerdings machen wir auch viel mit Panels. Dazu kommt noch die Dokumentation (E-Plan, da muß man auch dranbleiben, um mit dem Programm klarzukommen). Kann mich über mangelnde Arbeit nicht beklagen, aber wie oben geschrieben, die GL weiß das zu schätzen, auch finanzell. Krank werden sollte ich allerdings nicht - sonst könnte es Probleme geben, und Urlaub ist auch so eine Sache. Habe in den letzte Jahren immer Resturlaub in`s neue Jahr mitgenommen. Aber im Ganzen bin ich zufrieden.


----------



## Mrtain (8 März 2020)

Zumindest hast du alles selbst in der Hand und musst dich nicht noch mit der E-Konstruktion rumschlagen ^^


----------



## Dergrauewolf (8 März 2020)

So gesehen, hast Du recht: was man selbst gebaut hat, kann man auch selber instand halten. Was man von außen zukauft, da ist man oft dem Hersteller auf Gedeih und Verderb ausgeliefert. Aber es kostet halt viel Zeit und lässt sich nicht immer zu dem Zeitpunkt realisieren, wie es wünschenswert wäre. Für größere Umbauten habe ich pro Jahr eigentlich nur 2 Zeitfenster, Betriebsruhe über Weihnachten und Ostern noch mal 2 Wochen. Ansonsten läuft die Produktion, da kommt man an viele Sachen garnicht ran


----------



## de vliegende hollander (8 März 2020)

Dergrauewolf schrieb:


> Wir sind eine Bäckerei mit ca 140 Festangestellten + sisonabhängig noch bis zu 140 LA. Die Elektroabteilung besteht inc Meister aus 5 Mann und das bei Dreischicht. Wir modernisieren viel selbst, aber Steuerungen etc haben nur 2 gekonnt, wobei mein Kollege jetzt in Rente ist. Die Stelle wurde nicht neu besetzt. Im Moment mache ich das alleine, wobei ich sagen muß, das wissen auch meine Chefs und Unterstützung habe ich. Ich wurde aus der Schicht rausgenomen, mache aber den Springer - habe so aber mehr Zeit, um "dranzubleiben". Jeder wird wohl nachvollziehen können, das es nicht wirklich hilfreich ist, wenn man mitten im Programmieren ist und alle naslang fortgerufen wird. Dazu kommt, das ich die Projekte als Gesamtpaket abliefere: mein Chef sagt mir, was er haben will (geht aber auch auf Vorschläge ein), ich geb ihm eine Liste, was ich dafür brauche (geht in der Regel durch), baue den Schaltschrank, programmiere die SPS und neuerdings machen wir auch viel mit Panels. Dazu kommt noch die Dokumentation (E-Plan, da muß man auch dranbleiben, um mit dem Programm klarzukommen). Kann mich über mangelnde Arbeit nicht beklagen, aber wie oben geschrieben, die GL weiß das zu schätzen, auch finanzell. Krank werden sollte ich allerdings nicht - sonst könnte es Probleme geben, und Urlaub ist auch so eine Sache. Habe in den letzte Jahren immer Resturlaub in`s neue Jahr mitgenommen. Aber im Ganzen bin ich zufrieden.



Zur Zeit das ich noch im Betonwerk in NL war , war mein Job ähnlich. Wir haben alles selbst gemacht. Den Job hab ich geliebt.

Grüß Bram


----------



## Mrtain (8 März 2020)

Kenn ich noch aus meinen Instandhalter-Zeiten. Während der Werktage alles nur provisorisch reparieren und an den Wochenenden wurde dann alles schön gemacht. 

Ich hab bei unseren Elektrikern manchmal das Gefühl, dass selbst Malen nach Zahlen noch zu schwer für die wäre. Das gilt jetzt nicht pauschal für alle, aber man merkt schnell, bei wem Hopfen und Malz verloren ist. Aber getoppt werden die nur noch von unseren E-Konstrukteuren. Hatte letzten einen angehenden Techniker von uns am Telefon, der in Zukunft auch Pläne zeichnen soll. Seine Frage war folgende: "Der Schalter/ Eingang mit der Bezeichnung "iDeactivatePump", was mach der?". Ich war im ersten Moment wirklich Sprachlos. Vor allem wenn man bedenkt, dass die von uns eine Belegungsliste bekommen, wo der Variablenname, die Eingangsnummer und der Kommentar (in deutscher Sprache) von uns bekommen.


----------



## Dergrauewolf (8 März 2020)

Da hab ich es besser, mit unseren Elektrikern muß ich mich nicht rumärgern, bin ja selber einer


----------



## Mrtain (8 März 2020)

Ist halt manchmal schon lustig, wenn die denken man ist nur Programmierer und versuchen dir dann nen Bären aufzubinden, wenn mal wieder nur murks gemacht wurde. Ein Kollege von mir war auch vorher Elektriker, hat sogar in der jetzigen Firma gelernt, hat mal dem ein oder anderem geraten, seinen Gesellenbrief wieder abzugeben. Gab natürlich riesen palaver


----------



## Dergrauewolf (8 März 2020)

So ging`s mir früher eher mit unseren Schlossern, die haben mal eine Zeitlang für uns die Schaltschränke mech. fertig gemacht - rein aus Zeitgrründen. Da konnte es schon mal assieren, das die Verschraubungen und die Löcher für Schalter etc. nicht mehr dort waren, wie abgesprochen ... das Ding sah aus wie ein Igel. Seitdem mache ich das selbst und als die Mitgekriegt haben, das ich auch Löcher knacken kann und sogar fähig bin, dem Ausschnitt für mein Panel selber mit der Stichsäge auszuschneiden, sind die fast vom Glauben abgefallen :grin:


----------



## PN/DP (8 März 2020)

Ausschnitte fürs Panel macht man freihändig mit 'ner Flex 

Harald


----------



## Dergrauewolf (8 März 2020)

Bin ein Ossi, habe eine Flex vor der Wende noch nie gesehen - bin wohl etwas altmodisch


----------



## Blockmove (8 März 2020)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Ausschnitte fürs Panel macht man freihändig mit 'ner Flex
> 
> Harald



Chuck Norris macht sowas mit dem Fingernagel


----------



## Dergrauewolf (8 März 2020)

Wasser draufträufeln und warten, bis es passend rausrostet, geht leider nicht, ist Edelstahl :evil:


----------



## TWO_BITS_OR_NOT_TWO_BITS (9 März 2020)

Dergrauewolf schrieb:


> Wir sind eine Bäckerei mit ca 140 Festangestellten + sisonabhängig noch bis zu 140 LA. Die Elektroabteilung besteht inc Meister aus 5 Mann und das bei Dreischicht. Wir modernisieren viel selbst, aber Steuerungen etc haben nur 2 gekonnt, wobei mein Kollege jetzt in Rente ist. Die Stelle wurde nicht neu besetzt. Im Moment mache ich das alleine, wobei ich sagen muß, das wissen auch meine Chefs und Unterstützung habe ich. Ich wurde aus der Schicht rausgenomen, mache aber den Springer - habe so aber mehr Zeit, um "dranzubleiben". Jeder wird wohl nachvollziehen können, das es nicht wirklich hilfreich ist, wenn man mitten im Programmieren ist und alle naslang fortgerufen wird. Dazu kommt, das ich die Projekte als Gesamtpaket abliefere: mein Chef sagt mir, was er haben will (geht aber auch auf Vorschläge ein), ich geb ihm eine Liste, was ich dafür brauche (geht in der Regel durch), baue den Schaltschrank, programmiere die SPS und neuerdings machen wir auch viel mit Panels. Dazu kommt noch die Dokumentation (E-Plan, da muß man auch dranbleiben, um mit dem Programm klarzukommen). Kann mich über mangelnde Arbeit nicht beklagen, aber wie oben geschrieben, die GL weiß das zu schätzen, auch finanzell. Krank werden sollte ich allerdings nicht - sonst könnte es Probleme geben, und Urlaub ist auch so eine Sache. Habe in den letzte Jahren immer Resturlaub in`s neue Jahr mitgenommen. Aber im Ganzen bin ich zufrieden.





Dergrauewolf schrieb:


> was man selbst gebaut hat, kann man auch selber instand halten. Was man von außen zukauft, da ist man oft dem Hersteller auf Gedeih und Verderb ausgeliefert. Aber es kostet halt viel Zeit und lässt sich nicht immer zu dem Zeitpunkt realisieren, wie es wünschenswert wäre. Für größere Umbauten habe ich pro Jahr eigentlich nur 2 Zeitfenster, Betriebsruhe über Weihnachten und Ostern noch mal 2 Wochen. Ansonsten läuft die Produktion, da kommt man an viele Sachen garnicht ran


Meine Firma hat strukturell sehr ähnliche Kunden. Gerade weil der Werks-Programmierer nicht alles schaffen kann und teilweise auch im Tagesgeschäft eingespannt ist, gehen einige Projekte an uns, die die Jungs wenn sie denn genügend Zeit hätten, auch locker selbst hinbekommen hätten. Gerade für solche raren Stillstandswochen und den folgenden Wiederanlauf kriegt man zusammen deutlich mehr geschafft als ein Mann alleine. Die Softwarestrukutur ist dann entweder laut Kundenvorgabe oder teils auch nach unserem Standard, den die Jungs dann auch mehr oder weniger schnell verstehen, wenn man über längere Zeiträume zusammen arbeitet. Arbeitsweise ist auf jeden Fall immer "Aktuellen SW stand erhalten, SW Änderungen durchführen und dokumentieren, neuen SW Stand übergeben oder am vereinbarten Ort ablegen." und optimalerweise auch mal zusammen in die Software schauen. Wenn der Werks-Programmierer im Urlaub ist, kommt auch schon mal der eine oder andere Anruf aus dem Tagesgeschäft. Geht natürlich nur, wenn der Zulieferer räumlich nah genug am Werk sitzt.


----------

